# Prime Centergy Hybrid in for a full review >>-------->



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are some pics to get it started 



















Love the grip with very eased edges that are comfy as your hand sits nice underneath the shelf. 









Top cam









Bottom cam










Very nice even on the small things that even get over looked with some manufacturers 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbehredt (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice pics. Do tell more.....


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Looking forward to this one...


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Shot one on Tuesday at the show and I was impressed. Curious to see how you break it down and what your findings are.


----------



## Tlariat (May 11, 2008)

Very interested in how it compares to the Evolve 35....Please make some comparisons for us Shane. Thanks for taking the time to do these reviews!!


----------



## TSwift (Aug 27, 2012)

Watching. Hybrid on order


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Following!


----------



## PoleAxed1754 (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes please tell us about this beauty.


----------



## tkolenic (Apr 1, 2012)

Tagged


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Draw length is sitting about 1/4" long at 84% let-off. 


















One turn out on limb bolts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Prime Centergy Hybrid in for a full review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*

I will be curious on cam synch references since one cam is larger than the other at full draw. 
They do have this reference at brace top and bottom cam




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see what you find. I've been shooting one at the local shop trying it out, but you can't really play around and tweak a bow that's not yours. Now I get to live vicariously through you!


----------



## jayrph (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm also curious to hear your review of this bow as well as how it compares to the Evolve 35


----------



## WiscoArcher30 (Dec 28, 2016)

I ordered one on Tuesday! They said it'd be here in 3-4 weeks. I can barely sleep I'm so excited. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

In my opinion, Prime make the most expensive and solidly made bows today. They just look super high quality, no matter from which angle. Even the blackout color looks awesome.
When the time comes for a new bow for me, it's definitely going to be a Prime.


----------



## brando75 (Sep 19, 2010)

Please give opinions on the bow with cable stops. Thanks


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Tagging


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Looking forward to your results on this one for sure Shane. Nice looking rig from the pics.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Looking forward to your review, just ordered a regular Centergy today!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Aren't you a 28" DL Shane?


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

So hard to not just go to my local shop and order a Hybrid with long draw limbs and short cam it...


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

kscumminsdriver said:


> So hard to not just go to my local shop and order a Hybrid with long draw limbs and short cam it...


Tell me about it! Especially if you're only going to lose 4-6 fps for that extra inch of brace.


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

Does the hybrid have different cams than the centergy?


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sweet I've been checking the status on this review since you first mentioned it. Can't wait to see this!

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSwift (Aug 27, 2012)

brando75 said:


> Please give opinions on the bow with cable stops. Thanks


^^this^^


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

kscumminsdriver said:


> So hard to not just go to my local shop and order a Hybrid with long draw limbs and short cam it...


Are you saying we can do this and get the Hybrid to around a 7" BH?? Shane will this work??


----------



## Deputy Archer (Apr 12, 2009)

standsitter said:


> Are you saying we can do this and get the Hybrid to around a 7" BH?? Shane will this work??


I order one this way, should be here in a week. 31 inch draw swapping it out with a 25.5 cam to give me 26.5 inch draw.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

standsitter said:


> Are you saying we can do this and get the Hybrid to around a 7" BH?? Shane will this work??


Don't see why that wouldn't work. 

Here is a view of the cable stop option for those guys asking. Slick setup and plenty of adjustability but keep in mind for the draw length critical guys, I am seeing at 84% -85% let-off draw length about 1/4" long. So account for that if need be when ordering draw length specific cams. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Hearing Levi talk, he much prefers cable stops as he finds them more forgiving. With the solid limb stop if you pull hard or soft it torques the limb tips throwing in cam lean, etc. He knows from experience.


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Hearing Levi talk, he much prefers cable stops as he finds them more forgiving. With the solid limb stop if you pull hard or soft it torques the limb tips throwing in cam lean, etc. He knows from experience.


Not arguing his point, but he's selling cable stop setups now with Mathews. I'm taking with a grain of salt.


----------



## digger98 (Feb 5, 2009)

1/4" long & 84-85% let off. Is that with limb stops at max letoff? I am a 30" draw & am also interested in the longer limbs on the hybrid. 35" ata, 7" brace, & around 330 fps. That's perfect for me. I wonder if you can just order it that way or is it an upcharge? I will call Prime next week after they are back from the show and ask. I talked to Oldbuck yesterday & he told me the regular Centergy is the best bow overall he has tested yet for straight, level, & perpendicular nock travel combined with very minimal bow torque. No compromising, this bow has both. Should be an awesome shooter when you add in the centered grip also. He has 1 video posted on youtube & will post the other soon. The more I learn about this bow the better it sounds. Now I just have to find 1 to shoot.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Hearing Levi talk, he much prefers cable stops as he finds them more forgiving. With the solid limb stop if you pull hard or soft it torques the limb tips throwing in cam lean, etc. He knows from experience.


This is why you see Prime have the limb stops on one side on the top cam and the bottom is the opposite side. Equalizes the load and you don't have the effect Levi is referring to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

digger98 said:


> 1/4" long & 84-85% let off. Is that with limb stops at max letoff? I am a 30" draw & am also interested in the longer limbs on the hybrid. 35" ata, 7" brace, & around 330 fps. That's perfect for me. I wonder if you can just order it that way or is it an upcharge? I will call Prime next week after they are back from the show and ask. I talked to Oldbuck yesterday & he told me the regular Centergy is the best bow overall he has tested yet for straight, level, & perpendicular nock travel combined with very minimal bow torque. No compromising, this bow has both. Should be an awesome shooter when you add in the centered grip also. He has 1 video posted on youtube & will post the other soon. The more I learn about this bow the better it sounds. Now I just have to find 1 to shoot.


85% is more your maxed position per say with them. Yes, true measured draw at 85 is 1/4" long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Good point on the location of the limb stops. A small important detail most shooters wouldn't even consider.


ontarget7 said:


> This is why you see Prime have the limb stops on one side on the top cam and the bottom is the opposite side. Equalizes the load and you don't have the effect Levi is referring to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWillie77 (Jan 17, 2004)

following


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Hearing Levi talk, he much prefers cable stops as he finds them more forgiving. With the solid limb stop if you pull hard or soft it torques the limb tips throwing in cam lean, etc. He knows from experience.


I also remember a video Levi did when the Creed (I think it was the Creed) came out saying how happy he was that Mathews finally put a limb stop on their bows.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

standsitter said:


> Are you saying we can do this and get the Hybrid to around a 7" BH?? Shane will this work??





ontarget7 said:


> Don't see why that wouldn't work.
> 
> Here is a view of the cable stop option for those guys asking. Slick setup and plenty of adjustability but keep in mind for the draw length critical guys, I am seeing at 84% -85% let-off draw length about 1/4" long. So account for that if need be when ordering draw length specific cams.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that change the draw weight as well? Would love to hear more about this as well.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Tagged


----------



## American1989 (Oct 27, 2014)

tagged


----------



## BTP (Dec 16, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Tagged 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I noticed on the Centergy I messed with when you turn the poundage down a 2 or 3 turns the cams go way out of time. Is this common with most hybrid bows?


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> I noticed on the Centergy I messed with when you turn the poundage down a 2 or 3 turns the cams go way out of time. Is this common with most hybrid bows?


Only if you don't do equal turns on the limb bolts. Just turning the poundage down shouldn't have any, or very little, effect on the cam sync. Taking for granted that it was spot on to begin with.


----------



## brando75 (Sep 19, 2010)

Is the cable stop adjustable? If not does it hit at the exact same time the limb stop hits? If not wouldn't you get more let off and longer DL after the limb stops are removed to allow the cable stop to hit the cable?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

brando75 said:


> Is the cable stop adjustable? If not does it hit at the exact same time the limb stop hits? If not wouldn't you get more let off and longer DL after the limb stops are removed to allow the cable stop to hit the cable?


The cable stop is adjustable and is meant to be a substitute option over the limb stops. Really wouldn't have a need to use both together. Max recommended let-off is 85% and I'm sure you could fudge that a little but for me personally, that's more than plenty. 

For me personally, whether you are going with the limb stop or cable stop the vertical nock travel would dictate how I synch the cams. The nice part is once synched for clean vertical nock travel you still have a full range of adjustment in the limb stops or cable stops to have them hitting at the same time. Ideal for this system since you have cable loads that are equal.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

cable stops are fully adjustable. Very much the same as the target cams.
This bow is the show winner through and through in my opinion. 
The aiming challenge at the ata was a bold move, but PRIME new this line-up holds crazy good and it showed. Concrete facts, thats what I like. I watched that little lazer sit on that tiny hole so nicely, and never even come close to leaving the 10 ring sized circle. The hybrids a winner.


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

Tagged. I look forward to the full review.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

I found this in a posting when prime first came out.

View attachment 5352937


what is it I didn't see it in the pics you posted.
and also how is the balance with the bow fully set?


----------



## brando75 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Shane, I wouldn't want more let off either. I was just curious if that's what you would get IF the cable stop wasn't adjustable and hit after the limb stop when set at full 85% let off. To be honest the cable stop is what really has me wanting to shoot one of these. Thanks again


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tagged as well...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

brando75 said:


> Thanks for the reply Shane, I wouldn't want more let off either. I was just curious if that's what you would get IF the cable stop wasn't adjustable and hit after the limb stop when set at full 85% let off. To be honest the cable stop is what really has me wanting to shoot one of these. Thanks again


You bet ! 
I actually shoot the limb stops really well and have far less vertical spread differences down range so I will more than likely stick with them. 

Keep you posted as I dive more into it. Will try and get a little more time in this evening


----------



## saskybowhunter (Apr 6, 2010)

Could the 1/4 inch difference be remedied by simply tying a shorter D-loop?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

saskybowhunter said:


> Could the 1/4 inch difference be remedied by simply tying a shorter D-loop?


draw length is just that, actual measured draw length. D loop will not change that. It may change your reference points and how you anchor. 

To be honest, 90% of the archers out there would not know if their draw length was a 1/4" long or not in relation to true measured draw length.

Most manufactures run 1/8" to 1/4" long in your current offerings today. Way back it was common to see actual true measured draw length 1/2" long


----------



## saskybowhunter (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks for the info! I'm very close to ordering a new Centergy, waiting to shoot a couple other brands but i think its gonna be tough to beat. When i was shooting it we increased the let off and if felt better to hold back but my anchor felt weird, in that case making the d-loop a touch shorter would bring it back to feeling normal correct?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

saskybowhunter said:


> thanks for the info! I'm very close to ordering a new Centergy, waiting to shoot a couple other brands but i think its gonna be tough to beat. When i was shooting it we increased the let off and if felt better to hold back but my anchor felt weird, in that case making the d-loop a touch shorter would bring it back to feeling normal correct?


No Problem
Yes it can. You may want to try out 1/2" shorter draw length as its easy to increase draw and maintain a good valley.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

mtn3531 said:


> Only if you don't do equal turns on the limb bolts. Just turning the poundage down shouldn't have any, or very little, effect on the cam sync. Taking for granted that it was spot on to begin with.


My brother had to turn it down for me to shoot it because it was coming in 7lbs over what it should. The timing marks were dead nuts on when it was maxed out, when he turned it down one of the cams moved 1/4" off the mark while the other stayed right on. It could have been operator error, I don't know. That is why I was asking Shane if he could confirm.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> My brother had to turn it down for me to shoot it because it was coming in 7lbs over what it should. The timing marks were dead nuts on when it was maxed out, when he turned it down one of the cams moved 1/4" off the mark while the other stayed right on. It could have been operator error, I don't know. That is why I was asking Shane if he could confirm.


Will check on that for you


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Will check on that for you


Ok thanks.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm in! I'm sure it will be explained clearly, but as for now I'm not sure I fully understand the " two different sized cams" as of yet.
Is this mainly because where the center of the bow is in relation to the nock point?


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm sure there's very little similarity, but can remember back several years when Strother was having issues with keeping its cams in sync and I beleive the cam system was a binary and the cams were of different sizes. Just wondering if there's any similarities?
I just checked and it seems as though Kevin Strothers Offerings were Hybrid cams and not Binary's.


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

va limbhanger said:


> I'm in! I'm sure it will be explained clearly, but as for now I'm not sure I fully understand the " two different sized cams" as of yet.
> Is this mainly because where the center of the bow is in relation to the nock point?


Shane will probably explain it better than me, but the reason for the 2 different sized cams is for string/cable takeup. Since the grip is in the center of the bow, the nocking point will be above centerline on the string, requiring different sized cams to keep a level travelling nocking point. There is actually an interesting video on youtube that shows a Centergy nocking point plot and it is really straight and perpendicular to the bowstring. Here's a link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6miM6jzvtKE


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

dcopher said:


> Shane will probably explain it better than me, but the reason for the 2 different sized cams is for string/cable takeup. Since the grip is in the center of the bow, the nocking point will be above centerline on the string, requiring different sized cams to keep a level travelling nocking point. There is actually an interesting video on youtube that shows a Centergy nocking point plot and it is really straight and perpendicular to the bowstring. Here's a link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6miM6jzvtKE


Thanks!


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

this bow has my eye


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

K, let's get started with setup and tune

29.25 true measured draw 
71.5# draw weight

Not my personal bow so not my personal specs. With that said I have it for as long as need be to complete the review. 



















13/16 is pretty darn close to parallel with riser and what they recommend for starters as centershot 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NH Bowhunter (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been waiting for this!


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

tagged for the full review


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Prime Centergy Hybrid in for a full review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*

I have been trying to workout a hiccup in centershot but not sure it's going to happen so I will post my findings so far. For the OCD guys it may drive you nuts to find a 1" centershot for bareshafts and I have shot 3 different spines to verify. 

The arrow with the tail right is at 13/16 centershot and the rest of the arrows are at 1" centershot. The pic is only for determining clean lateral nock travel so I am not aiming at the same spot. 
I have also tried the flex guard system as much as 3 full turns out with no luck on making centershot closer to parallel with the riser. This doesn't have near the impact change that you would think. The cams are very limited with shim configuration so not sure I would get a whole 3/16 adjustment in out of shimming. I could maybe see 15/16 being doable. 










Nothing new as I have seen it before with the Prime bows. I will say the hold on target and overall feel of the bow is exceptional. 

Will keep you posted as I dive more into it and shoot you some speed numbers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Shane, I had the same issue with a Rize. I'm sure you have already gone there but mine ended up working with a weaker spine than I would have expected (70/30, 30" arrow, 300 spine, 200 grains up front).


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Adamsdjr said:


> Shane, I had the same issue with a Rize. I'm sure you have already gone there but mine ended up working with a weaker spine than I would have expected (70/30, 30" arrow, 300 spine, 200 grains up front).


So far 350's to 300's with 29/71 specs. 

For kicks this weekend I am going to run some 400's. Definitely not uncommon for them. However, I do t see the 400's bringing them back in that far. 

It's not the end of the world but wanted other to know so they don't get frustrated trying to tune to 13/16 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saskybowhunter (Apr 6, 2010)

don't mean to sound dumb but i'm new to this and have no clue.... could you explain what your trying to do here, make all the arrows hit straight or what? and this is done by moving thee rest left or right?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like the same drunk person that finished my impulse finished this bow...but I guess it would be impossible to get all the seams to lineup...

Interesting cam design though I gotta say...


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

Shane,

I had an Ion and I could not stop the QAD from hitting the arrow shelf. Be interesting to see if this bow is the same way. I shot the Centergy and really liked it.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

enkriss said:


> Looks like the same drunk person that finished my impulse finished this bow...but I guess it would be impossible to get all the seams to lineup...
> 
> Interesting cam design though I gotta say...


I almost spit out my water. Funny stuff there!!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

The 1" centershot would drive me crazy. Have you swapped limbs to try to bring centershot closer to 3/4"-13/16"?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> The 1" centershot would drive me crazy. Have you swapped limbs to try to bring centershot closer to 3/4"-13/16"?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


That would be the next move and will be doing it over the weekend. 

Keep you updated with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> That would be the next move and will be doing it over the weekend.
> 
> Keep you updated with that
> 
> ...


Interesting. I wouldn't expect to see this with that cam system? 

I'll be curious to see what happens when you swap. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> Interesting. I wouldn't expect to see this with that cam system?
> 
> I'll be curious to see what happens when you swap.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Generally I would have to say not the norm. However I seem to get the new ones that are off for some reason. 

I think they send them on purposes LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Generally I would have to say not the norm. However I seem to get the new ones that are off for some reason.
> 
> I think they send them on purposes LOL
> 
> ...


Lol! It might make your job more difficult but those of us that are following like when you have to make all the adjustments! It really helps those of us that are wanting to learn to do there own bow work! Thanks Man and keep posting!


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

standsitter said:


> Are you saying we can do this and get the Hybrid to around a 7" BH?? Shane will this work??


There's no reason that it won't work.... the LD model is just a longer set of limbs. It utilizes the the TRK1 (30" standard) and TRK2 (29.5" standard) cams to achieve the 31 and 30.5" DL.... strings and cables are exactly the same. 

If you're going to go this route (and I'm planning too) you'll want to order a LD model so that you get the correct flexis and string stop (they need to be 1" longer too) and then also order the cams to achieve your desired draw length (1" shorter then a standard limb bow)... I don't think Prime will allow you to order a LD model and the shorter cams... as for DW I don't think it's going to be too far either way from the stated limb rating but I've not personally shot one yet.... guys were doing this last year on the Rival LD and I never heard of it being a problem. 

Shane, what DL are you seeing at different drawstop settings short of 85%... I know on my Impact even on very low letoff, it was still quite long... on my Rize they seem to run much truer to rated DL, essentially what you've found on the Centergy Hybrid +0.25" at 85%... or I guess another way to ask the question, what letoff (approx.) does it take to get the true stated DL of the cams?


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

When I tuned my Rize we kept getting a weird tear in paper... messed with the flexis and it didn't do much... shot some other arrows and got a 500 spine to bullet hole... swapped to a different rest and it fixed the problem all together.... Had a LD Pro-V and it just wouldn't tune.... put on an AAE DOA and bullet hole.... ordered myself another Hamskea Hybrid pro and took off the DOA...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Killratio said:


> Lol! It might make your job more difficult but those of us that are following like when you have to make all the adjustments! It really helps those of us that are wanting to learn to do there own bow work! Thanks Man and keep posting!


Glad it helps out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

saskybowhunter said:


> don't mean to sound dumb but i'm new to this and have no clue.... could you explain what your trying to do here, make all the arrows hit straight or what? and this is done by moving thee rest left or right?


When you are tuning to this fashion you want bareshafts to have perfect entry with fletched, no tail left, tail right, tail low or tail high, just clean entry matching a fletched arrow. 

Depends on the bow but with this one, yes moving the rest but in this case I will be swapping the limbs from top to bottom to see if I can correct it and bring centershot in more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

kscumminsdriver said:


> When I tuned my Rize we kept getting a weird tear in paper... messed with the flexis and it didn't do much... shot some other arrows and got a 500 spine to bullet hole... swapped to a different rest and it fixed the problem all together.... Had a LD Pro-V and it just wouldn't tune.... put on an AAE DOA and bullet hole.... ordered myself another Hamskea Hybrid pro and took off the DOA...


Not a rest issue here my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

Are the "donuts" on the string perpendicular to the cams at rest? Are they rotating when drawing the bow? From my experience with my Ion and Rival, if they are not perpendicular to the string at rest and/or they rotate too much on the draw, it messes with the center shot. By adjusting the amount of twists in the "donut" cables on each side of the "donuts" and not over twisting the string, center shot can usually be brought in.


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

sludge said:


> Are the "donuts" on the string perpendicular to the cams at rest? Are they rotating when drawing the bow? From my experience with my Ion and Rival, if they are not perpendicular to the string at rest and/or they rotate too much on the draw, it messes with the center shot. By adjusting the amount of twists in the "donut" cables on each side of the "donuts" and not over twisting the string, center shot can usually be brought in.


^^ I had to do this with a Prime Ion -- I dont like this part of the system as I felt its not a reliable way to tune it, but a dealer here in MI clued me into these twisting / leaning -- It changed it slightly but I chased my tail all over playing with these.


----------



## saskybowhunter (Apr 6, 2010)

whats the advantage of having the center shoot in more?


----------



## koop3700 (Nov 5, 2016)

tagged as well been waiting since 12/10 for mine uhghhhghghgh


----------



## AnttiArkku (May 14, 2014)

Hi Shane,
Did you set arrow trough center of berger hole?


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

sludge said:


> Are the "donuts" on the string perpendicular to the cams at rest? Are they rotating when drawing the bow? From my experience with my Ion and Rival, if they are not perpendicular to the string at rest and/or they rotate too much on the draw, it messes with the center shot. By adjusting the amount of twists in the "donut" cables on each side of the "donuts" and not over twisting the string, center shot can usually be brought in.


I have never seen a problem with the donuts rotating during the draw cycle. They have always stayed perpendicular to the cams at rest and during the draw cycle on all the Primes I have owned or tuned. 

Curious !
Maybe some custom string combos creating some issues with that but I personally have not experienced it ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

AnttiArkku said:


> Hi Shane,
> Did you set arrow trough center of berger hole?


Just a touch above center to accommodate the HDX better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

saskybowhunter said:


> whats the advantage of having the center shoot in more?


If it tunes with clean lateral nock travel way outside there is nothing wrong actually other than looks. With an arrow nocked it will just be pointing into left field in relation to stabilizer and more center of bow. The other thing you can encounter when this happens is not having enough sight adjustment once you get to far out on centershot. 

To be honest I hunted with a G5 Quest Primal that no matter what I did it tuned to 1" centershot and it was still a shooter. Sight was maxed out but shot a few 300 rounds with that little bow and tagged out on an Bull and Cow elk that year. 

Heck, even had a 60 yard robinhood with that bow as well. 

Will be swapping limbs to see if things change to bring it in a little more and if not, it is what it is with this particular Centergy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Swapping limbs 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> I have never seen a problem with the donuts rotating during the draw cycle. They have always stayed perpendicular to the cams at rest and during the draw cycle on all the Primes I have owned or tuned.
> 
> Curious !
> Maybe some custom string combos creating some issues with that but I personally have not experienced it ?
> ...


The donuts can rotate during the draw cycle if the twist rate in the yokes isn't right. I've had 6 Primes and probably 4 of them required a yoke twist adjustment to keep the donuts straight from brace to anchor.
Someone mentioned a donut that is not straight can cause your centershot to run outside the recommended 13/16", but I just can't see how it would make much if any difference.
Also doesn't surprise me to hear the centershot running outside 13/16". If I remember mine were mostly closer to .875" and I just thought it had more to do with my form than anything. Maybe I was wrong.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

va limbhanger said:


> The donuts can rotate during the draw cycle if the twist rate in the yokes isn't right. I've had 6 Primes and probably 4 of them required a yoke twist adjustment to keep the donuts straight from brace to anchor.
> Someone mentioned a donut that is not straight can cause your centershot to run outside the recommended 13/16", but I just can't see how it would make much if any difference.
> Also doesn't surprise me to hear the centershot running outside 13/16". If I remember mine were mostly closer to .875" and I just thought it had more to do with my form than anything. Maybe I was wrong.


Thanks for the feedback as well. Figured it might be from a twist rate issue

Limbs are swapped and ready to rock. Will see what reaction change if any I get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

On a side note and to be aware if you have to swap limbs it did effect nock height quite a bit so make sure you readjust for that as well before testing results. 
In this case I had to bring the rest back down some so we are pretty much dead center of Berger Hole and nock level. 

I will post some bareshaft results and looking really good so far with centershot at 15/16. Which is actually the number that runs very true to everything, Parallel to riser and stabilizer. Before I was over 1" to get bareshafts close but still not perfect 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok, back in business and looking much better. 
Current specs are 
29.25/72#
Centershot 15/16
Nock is dead level

I will try and come up with a good reference for cam synch just shy of full draw. As of right now synch is on the money with nock position dead level. 

I have no sight on at this point so only going off of entry from bareshaft to fletched and we are looking great at 20 yards so far. 



















I will go over grip / wrist positioning as I continue to fine tune everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

How do you sync the cams? Any marks on the cams for reference or are you using the draw stops at full draw? I know the PCX and PCXL cams used timing dots.
Sorry, just read where you said you were working on a reference point. Thanks.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

va limbhanger said:


> How do you sync the cams? Any marks on the cams for reference or are you using the draw stops at full draw? I know the PCX and PCXL cams used timing dots.
> Sorry, just read where you said you were working on a reference point. Thanks.


The cams do have marks just like previous models.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> The cams do have marks just like previous models.


Not sure what cams your looking at but they do not have all the dots like the old cams. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking great at 20 yards. 
Sighting in so I can fine tune any little imperfections, as well as tuning me to the bow and so far so good. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Looking great at 20 yards.
> Sighting in so I can fine tune any little imperfections, as well as tuning me to the bow and so far so good.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!...Glad the limb swap brought it in.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking on track! Can you explain what effect swapping limbs had on the tune?
Also what happened in swapping limbs that changed the nock height. That's messing with me !!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Prime Centergy Hybrid in for a full review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



va limbhanger said:


> Looking on track! Can you explain what effect swapping limbs had on the tune?
> Also what happened in swapping limbs that changed the nock height. That's messing with me !!


Swapping limbs gave me a more repeatable grip and not an excessive knuckles /wrist back to the archer. Grip wise I am finding a very repeatable results with bareshaft with a slight turn back to you at the wrist and thumb tip touching index finger. This reminds me of a large portion of the Elites over the years or some of your 2 tracks in general for grip stance 

Now through further testing and learning the bow, what it likes and doesn't like I am still finding centershot best at 1". Keep in mind this is only 1/16 off of centershot at 15/16 which would have the arrow running parallel with riser and stabilizer. 

Plenty of adjustment in the Axcel Armortech I have on it for tuning purposes. 

The nock height change from swapping limbs has to be from a slight difference in actual limb deflection from top to bottom. Either way it is coming together now. 

I did switch it over to cable stops again and will be going back and forth to get a feel on consistency with bareshafts. 

I will also add I turned the flex guard out 3 full turns during the fine tuning process with lateral nock travel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice! Will you at some point give your opinion of Primes changing the grip height as compared to other bows like Bowtech and or Hoyt's? Prime seems to make a lot of upgrades to their bows and they mostly seem to go in a different direction than most bow manufacturers. Just trying to get a feel as to some of it being overkill. Maybe not so much overkill but advancements the average shooter won't get a benefit from.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

What's with the finish on the riser? Is it me or Is there seems/ lines all through it?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Not sure what cams your looking at but they do not have all the dots like the old cams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say they were the same, just that they have marks like before.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

These do not have all the dots for cam synch references when synching at full draw like their older cams. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

trial153 said:


> What's with the finish on the riser? Is it me or Is there seems/ lines all through it?


Nope, nothing wrong with it











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

va limbhanger said:


> Nice! Will you at some point give your opinion of Primes changing the grip height as compared to other bows like Bowtech and or Hoyt's? Prime seems to make a lot of upgrades to their bows and they mostly seem to go in a different direction than most bow manufacturers. Just trying to get a feel as to some of it being overkill. Maybe not so much overkill but advancements the average shooter won't get a benefit from.


Once I get some more time behind them [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Once I get some more time behind them [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


will you be posting some videos of the hybrid?


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

trial153 said:


> What's with the finish on the riser? Is it me or Is there seems/ lines all through it?


My 2015 Prime Ion was in the Elevate II pattern and it was exactly the same way. It must be the process.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

swampcruiser said:


> Not arguing his point, but he's selling cable stop setups now with Mathews. I'm taking with a grain of salt.


Put your limb stop bow on a draw board and pull hard in the stops, you'll see. 
I knew this long before Levi got there.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

*Prime Centergy Hybrid in for a full review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



ontarget7 said:


> Nope, nothing wrong with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on man! The finish job is obviously pretty awful looking in the other pics you posted. This is what he was referring to:


























A good finish job would not look like that.

I would not be a happy customer.

If my reign comes like that i am gonna be pissed!

My Impulses finish in kuiu had some lines like that but not nearly that bad.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Shane. I asked before but I will add a reminder as I think your reviews have a nice impact on AT - Can you select a specific criteria and grade each bow so that we have a reference from one bow to another. Ie.
Grip - 8.5
Riser Finish - 8
Draw Cycle - 7
Valley - 7
..
..
Total: X

I personally would find this useful and I think others would as well. It is very hard to find objective reviews that are not biased.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Come on man! The finish job is obviously pretty awful looking in the other pics you posted. This is what he was referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what archery talk is good for. Guys pissing and moaning about something that is a none issue, get a life. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Why is a crappy finish on a 1000 item a non issue ?


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Actually the recon grey has issues as well blemish missing spots. My black rize is beautiful finish as well as my red stx 36. I did have issues with my rize and got new limbs and spacer kit to get it all good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

trial153 said:


> Why is a crappy finish on a 1000 item a non issue ?


It's far from a crappy finish. 

Again the finish is a none issue. If you don't like it don't buy one and move on to something you think has your approval for a $1000.00

Pretty simple, right ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

The finish with primes gets baked on like iron...never had a more durable finish. I've hit my limbs all over the place and not even put a mark on them...its just the camo pattern looks like it just keeps overlapping. That recon grey looks so pretty, might have to get one


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> This is what archery talk is good for. Guys pissing and moaning about something that is a none issue, get a life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose you meant non-issue??? How is a careless crappy finish job a non-issue on an $1,100 bow??? 

It better be flawless for that much!!!

Your telling me to get a life??? How much time have wasted on here trying to convince people you are the worlds greatest archer???

You have started many threads blowing non-issues out of proportion! Its kinda your thing...

Glad to see you are a sponsor again...:zip:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

enkriss said:


> I suppose you meant non-issue??? How is a careless crappy finish job a non-issue on an $1,100 bow???
> 
> It better be flawless for that much!!!
> 
> ...


Do you mean
How much time you have wasted [emoji6]

Again, it's not an issue for me. Now if it's an issue for you start whining on another thread [emoji23]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

For what it is worth the Elevate camo on my Rize looks better than the Kuiu Verde on my Elite Impulse 34 and the Kuiu Vias on my Impulse 31. That said I think the finish on all three of those bows is very nice.
What I would really like to talk about though is Shane's review of the Centergy.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Swapping limbs gave me a more repeatable grip and not an excessive knuckles /wrist back to the archer. Grip wise I am finding a very repeatable results with bareshaft with a slight turn back to you at the wrist and thumb tip touching index finger. This reminds me of a large portion of the Elites over the years or some of your 2 tracks in general for grip stance
> 
> Now through further testing and learning the bow, what it likes and doesn't like I am still finding centershot best at 1". Keep in mind this is only 1/16 off of centershot at 15/16 which would have the arrow running parallel with riser and stabilizer.
> 
> ...


I'd like to know how swapping limbs changed your grip? Limb twist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

saskhic said:


> I'd like to know how swapping limbs changed your grip? Limb twist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not an engineer but I would think by the slightly different loads from top to bottom and how the cables pull from that side. Just the change in nock height after swapping tells me their had to be some difference in deflection from top to bottom. 

What it did was allow me not to have my wrist and knuckles back to me as much giving a more repeatable grip with consistent bareshafts. With that same grip stance and the limbs as they originally were it pushed centershot even farther out. 
So not a huge change but definitely worth noting from a consistency down range standpoint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> I'm not an engineer but I would think by the slightly different loads from top to bottom and how the cables pull from that side. Just the change in nock height after swapping tells me their had to be some difference in deflection from top to bottom.
> 
> What it did was allow me not to have my wrist and knuckles back to me as much giving a more repeatable grip with consistent bareshafts. With that same grip stance and the limbs as they originally were it pushed centershot even farther out.
> So not a huge change but definitely worth noting from a consistency down range standpoint.
> ...


On my original limbs I could see a slight bend or concave over to one side. Prime sent me new limbs and spacer kit with all kinds of thickness Ripped it apart and got it shooting perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

saskhic said:


> On my original limbs I could see a slight bend or concave over to one side. Prime sent me new limbs and spacer kit with all kinds of thickness Ripped it apart and got it shooting perfect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice [emoji1360]

With 15/16 being parallel with riser and perfect with stab, I'm pretty happy with a non yoke bow at 1/16 off of perfect alignment. 

They actually recommend 13/16 which isn't even close to being down the middle. I feel it's just a standard measurement as a starting point. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Nice [emoji1360]
> 
> With 15/16 being parallel with riser and perfect with stab, I'm pretty happy with a non yoke bow at 1/16 off of perfect alignment.
> 
> ...


I am not saying that's your issue but that is the issue I had with mine. I had a weak side and a spacer missing when I got it which made the cam shift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

saskhic said:


> I am not saying that's your issue but that is the issue I had with mine. I had a weak side and a spacer missing when I got it which made the cam shift.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't take it like that. 

That spacer missing would definitely throw a wrench in things. Glad they got you taken care of [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

enkriss said:


> This is the perfect thread to whine about the horrific finish on this bow since this thread is about this bow...:darkbeer:
> 
> I will bring it up again when the thread goes another page or two as a reminder...okay?


Seriously...


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I will be tuning a regular centergy in first lite fusion Monday. See how that goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

c5mrr270 said:


> Seriously...


Prime has one of the most durable finishes out there.while other guys are still buying hydro dipped bows.
Some people just like to cry lol



Adamsdjr said:


> For what it is worth the Elevate camo on my Rize looks better than the Kuiu Verde on my Elite Impulse 34 and the Kuiu Vias on my Impulse 31. That said I think the finish on all three of those bows is very nice.
> What I would really like to talk about though is Shane's review of the Centergy.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

saskhic said:


> I will be tuning a regular centergy in first lite fusion Monday. See how that goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will be curious what you get so please keep us posted [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Will be curious what you get so please keep us posted [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh hell no.im not giving a in depth review not very good at that like you! But I can give you the center shot. [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

saskhic said:


> Oh hell no.im not giving a in depth review not very good at that like you! But I can give you the center shot. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL [emoji23] 
I'm sure you will do just fine 

Let me know what centershot you end up at with bareshafts 

Thanks, bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnttiArkku (May 14, 2014)

Hi Shane,
How does it shoot fixed broadheads with 1" centershot?


----------



## msmitty (Nov 12, 2011)

Shane,
Thanks for doing this review. I have a regular Centergy on order and will be doing my own set up/tuning. I noticed Prime has apparently added what looks like rubber dampeners on the yokes (these were not on the bow I shot at the archery shop in November). 
Please let me know what you think about these, beneficial? I'm assuming to help with string noise? I currently use small rubber cat whiskers on my Rival and they do help with noise I feel.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

can you also add a over modeled grip to the centergy if you take off the ghost side plates?


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

100% correct. Makes you wonder what these people do for a living. Anything?


ontarget7 said:


> This is what archery talk is good for. Guys pissing and moaning about something that is a none issue, get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AssZoneHunter (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm newbie to alotof this so hopefully you can educate me please. I have seen other people post the same as you about flipping the limbs in regards to bare shaft tuning. What exactly would be the difference. Aren't they or shouldn't they be exactly the same? At what point is that the next step? I look forward to the response. Thanks


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Are the finish issues people are talking about just the lines in the base color? Ive saw that on a couple of primes but never paid it any mind. What I personally look for is coverage and the horrible light spots that Hoyts use to have. On a side note how is the IBO going to hold on these? I know they say 4-6 fps rather than 10. I am going to try and test one out pretty soon myself.


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

msmitty said:


> Shane,
> Thanks for doing this review. I have a regular Centergy on order and will be doing my own set up/tuning. I noticed Prime has apparently added what looks like rubber dampeners on the yokes (these were not on the bow I shot at the archery shop in November).
> Please let me know what you think about these, beneficial? I'm assuming to help with string noise? I currently use small rubber cat whiskers on my Rival and they do help with noise I feel.


I have been shooting a Centergy for just over a month now. When it first came out of the box, it had a noticeable twang to it. Two weeks ago I went back to the shop and they had just received the cable dampeners. Once they installed them, I cannot tell you how much of a difference they made! Night and day! They were added after the bow was introduced.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

pronghorn said:


> I have been shooting a Centergy for just over a month now. When it first came out of the box, it had a noticeable twang to it. Two weeks ago I went back to the shop and they had just received the cable dampeners. Once they installed them, I cannot tell you how much of a difference they made! Night and day! They were added after the bow was introduced.


I wonder if they will work on a Rize.


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

Shane's knowledge and expertise when it comes to tuning bows is the last thing that should be questioned here. I look forward to his insight and reviews. I am waiting for a central myself


----------



## TSwift (Aug 27, 2012)

pronghorn said:


> I have been shooting a Centergy for just over a month now. When it first came out of the box, it had a noticeable twang to it. Two weeks ago I went back to the shop and they had just received the cable dampeners. Once they installed them, I cannot tell you how much of a difference they made! Night and day! They were added after the bow was introduced.



Can you post a pic??


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Shane, have you checked cam reference marks after turning the limb bolts out 3 turns yet?


----------



## msmitty (Nov 12, 2011)

pronghorn said:


> I have been shooting a Centergy for just over a month now. When it first came out of the box, it had a noticeable twang to it. Two weeks ago I went back to the shop and they had just received the cable dampeners. Once they installed them, I cannot tell you how much of a difference they made! Night and day! They were added after the bow was introduced.


Thanks pronghorn! Good to know they came up with a fix. I also noticed that distinct twang when I shot the Centergy at the bow shop, figured I'd have to do cat whiskers or something. Now it sounds like that won't be necessary.


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

Waiting for a "centergy".


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Shane with it being @ 1 inch cs would u not consider shimming?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Adamsdjr said:


> I wonder if they will work on a Rize.


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

huckfinn38 said:


> Shane with it being @ 1 inch cs would u not consider shimming?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly at 1/16" off from straight down the pipe of the stab I really don't think it's worth it. Plus not much room for shimming these cams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dnv23 said:


> Shane, have you checked cam reference marks after turning the limb bolts out 3 turns yet?


Sorry, been busy trying to get stuff done before Shot Show. 

Have not but will make sure I get those reference points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

pronghorn said:


> I have been shooting a Centergy for just over a month now. When it first came out of the box, it had a noticeable twang to it. Two weeks ago I went back to the shop and they had just received the cable dampeners. Once they installed them, I cannot tell you how much of a difference they made! Night and day! They were added after the bow was introduced.


I agree, there is a difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

AssZoneHunter said:


> I'm newbie to alotof this so hopefully you can educate me please. I have seen other people post the same as you about flipping the limbs in regards to bare shaft tuning. What exactly would be the difference. Aren't they or shouldn't they be exactly the same? At what point is that the next step? I look forward to the response. Thanks


Limbs may not be identical so you can get a different centershot from swapping. 

I have had to do a handful of Elites that get well outside for centershot. 

The difference in the design on the Centergy, the 1" is really not that out for centershot if you look at how everything lines up. Your only talking 1/16 off per say to a non yoke system

Broadheads are money at the 1" as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaner3d (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for this review and all your other reviews.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

shaner3d said:


> Thanks for this review and all your other reviews.


You are welcome 

Will be doing some video clips of repeatable grips and go over what I am seeing to gain the most out of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnttiArkku (May 14, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Limbs may not be identical so you can get a different centershot from swapping.
> 
> I have had to do a handful of Elites that get well outside for centershot.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shane!

Great review again. Keep up the good work!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

what are those mark for the string stop or limb stops? one has 7 and the other has 11

View attachment 5371601


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

Here's that piece someone was asking about


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Limbs may not be identical so you can get a different centershot from swapping.
> 
> I have had to do a handful of Elites that get well outside for centershot.
> 
> ...


Shane have you tried other types of arrows?( fmj) their is an other small review in the prime sub-form where he used fmj and got a good cs

link..http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4668153


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

sno_gimp said:


> Here's that piece someone was asking about


That looks easy enough to replicate using some rubber strips. Thanks


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

That is the cable stop slot. The reason it ends there is bc it would extend into the limb stop slot. So 7-12 is on the other side of the cam. Look back at the top pics you will see what I'm referring too


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Some good info to come 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Some good info to come
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a tease!!!


----------



## Nevada-Smith (Jan 12, 2017)

va limbhanger said:


> That looks easy enough to replicate using some rubber strips. Thanks


Just to be clear: Prime routes the ends of the rubber through the center of the threads of the string yokes. (In other words the ends do not surround the string yokes, they pass through them.)


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

As stated before,Prime bakes their finish on. It's different than everything on the market,so this could be the issue that they are referring to as far as "lines" in the bow...Same thing on Elites Kuiu finish last year.

Not sure what good it's doing in arguing with Shane over the finish on the bow??? Lol. Its pretty simple...Don't like,Don't buy! 

He's taking his time to give us these reviews & to help making the setup/tuning process more easier for anyone who is possibly interested in purchasing this bow,or any bow that he reviews for that matter! Un-Freaking-Real!


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Nevada-Smith said:


> Just to be clear: Prime routes the ends of the rubber through the center of the threads of the string yokes. (In other words the ends do not surround the string yokes, they pass through them.)


Yep, the pic looks clear enough to see that the rubber strip goes between the bundles of the yoke strings and sort of looks them together.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok, after breaking it down and swapping limbs fighting the 1" centershot the first time around I have experienced something very unusual that makes me think that something was not seated right. To be honest I have no clue and can't put my finger on it. However, their is good news and plenty of that. 

For whatever reason the cable flex system has plenty of workability now and I can change from a tail left to a tail right just by adjusting that alone. Three full turns can walk a tail right all the way to a tail left when starting with 3 full turns out. Not sure why I was not getting a reaction from this originally and found no real change at all to be honest. 

Now with working a combination of centershots in conjunction with flex guard system adjustments and grip wrist alignment to accommodate different shooting styles I can get 3 different centershots to tune perfect with bareshafts. 

Amazed to be honest as I have no idea before I broke it down originally why the right tear was showing up or bareshafts to the left with flex tightened all the way down.

This really shines a light on this bow for the riser design and how it holds on target with the whole system working together very well. To very clean tracking vertical and lateral nock travel it really is a total package worth looking at. 

Now for the recommended 13/16 centershot which actually points to the right of the bow and not parallel with the riser I don't see this particular bow getting to that unless you are a shooter that shoots with a hard turned knuckles back to you position at the wrist. 

However 15/16 to 7/8 which is more parallel with riser and pointing straight forward is easy to achieve with the flex all the way down. 

I'm still baffled as to what was creating the bareshaft left condition originally and no real change in the flex adjustments. 

Definitely some good news cause this bow holds rock solid at full draw even without a stab. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Good to hear.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> ok, after breaking it down and swapping limbs fighting the 1" centershot the first time around i have experienced something very unusual that makes me think that something was not seated right. To be honest i have no clue and can't put my finger on it. However, their is good news and plenty of that.
> 
> For whatever reason the cable flex system has plenty of workability now and i can change from a tail left to a tail right just by adjusting that alone. Three full turns can walk a tail right all the way to a tail left when starting with 3 full turns out. Not sure why i was not getting a reaction from this originally and found no real change at all to be honest.
> 
> ...


plz explain this in a video? (when you make it)
ALSO INTERESTED IN HOW THE BOW HOLDS ON TARGET WITH STABILIZER


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Shane, sounds like a bow on my short list for sure!
Can you say putting the center of the bow at the top of the grip and adding more weight to the bottom part of the riser is noticeable and a positive thing? Would there be any negative to that part of Prime's design?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

va limbhanger said:


> Shane, sounds like a bow on my short list for sure!
> Can you say putting the center of the bow at the top of the grip and adding more weight to the bottom part of the riser is noticeable and a positive thing? Would there be any negative to that part of Prime's design?


Not seeing any negatives. It feels lighter in the hand do to the overall balance and design 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Figured it out
I never went back to flex all the way down after swapping limbs. So the limb swap actually had more impact than I realized


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

So as a starting point, are you saying 15/16" center shot and flex guard cranked down or 15/16" and flex guard 3 turns out?


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

-bowfreak- said:


> The 1" centershot would drive me crazy. Have you swapped limbs to try to bring centershot closer to 3/4"-13/16"?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Me as well so I pass....interesting concept though. Maybe next year I will search for one in my draw length when they are 450 to 500. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

so hows initial impression vs the reign ?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Figured it out
> I never went back to flex all the way down after swapping limbs. So the limb swap actually had more impact than I realized
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the reason I had no reaction to the flex adjustment in the original limb configuration 

So if there is a issue the flex could be a way to confirm the need to swap limbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

So a starting point is 15/16" center shot and flex guard cranked down?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ProXXX said:


> So a starting point is 15/16" center shot and flex guard cranked down?


With this particular bow I would have to say yes




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

sno_gimp said:


> Here's that piece someone was asking about


Looked through the thread for information of where you can get these cable dampeners and didn't see anything. Does Prime supply? Are newer bows so equipped? Thanks,


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Willyboys said:


> Looked through the thread for information of where you can get these cable dampeners and didn't see anything. Does Prime supply? Are newer bows so equipped? Thanks,


The dealer I talked to said they will come on all new bows, and of I bought the one he had on display that didn't have them prime will send him some to put on.


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

bowtech2006 said:


> The dealer I talked to said they will come on all new bows, and of I bought the one he had on display that didn't have them prime will send him some to put on.


Thanks. I will check with a local dealer.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Shane as your results have confirmed what I felt with this bow and also with the regular Centergy. I have never shot more balanced nor smoother drawing bows. It was an amazing experience getting some time behind both of them yesterday. I will have one on order in the next few weeks. They are definitely the best pointing bows I have shot in my 38 years of archery. I am torn between the Hybrid and the regular Centergy. The draw cycle was just a little better on the Centergy but the Hybrid was really close. Will wait to see a little more of your testing before I decide. Keep up the great reviews. 

Enkriss do you have to crap in just about every thread you post in? You seem to be one unhappy dude.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I shot the hybrid today, it is a winner!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

If I missed it my apologies, is there a way to change the brace height to 7"? I've been told there is a way.
If so how will it change its speed rating? What other changes will it develop?
Thanks much
Nick


----------



## Nevada-Smith (Jan 12, 2017)

Nick728 said:


> If I missed it my apologies, is there a way to change the brace height to 7"? I've been told there is a way.
> If so how will it change its speed rating? What other changes will it develop?
> Thanks much
> Nick


These threads may be of help to you: 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4575977

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4653681


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Nevada-Smith said:


> These threads may be of help to you:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4575977
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4653681


Thanks much, appreciate the information!


----------



## Carl (Feb 5, 2003)

How is the noise on the shot? Are you getting that metallic ring noise that most Primes have when you shoot it?


----------



## Nevada-Smith (Jan 12, 2017)

Carl said:


> How is the noise on the shot? Are you getting that metallic ring noise that most Primes have when you shoot it?


In particular, ontarget7, how does it compare without and with the new rubber dampers on the string yokes?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nevada-Smith said:


> Carl said:
> 
> 
> > How is the noise on the shot? Are you getting that metallic ring noise that most Primes have when you shoot it?
> ...


It will be very obvious if u shoot it without them. U will get that "ring" "twang" noise and it's louder than the rize in that aspect. With that said it's completely eliminated with the dampeners in the string. It's night and day


----------



## 5-Gz BOERS (Jan 18, 2017)

Bbd16 said:


> It will be very obvious if u shoot it without them. U will get that "ring" "twang" noise and it's louder than the rize in that aspect. With that said it's completely eliminated with the dampeners in the string. It's night and day


Your correct I have the hybrid and after shooting it with the string dampers and shooting the first centregys that came out without them are no comparison In sound. The first ones sounded like a banjo. Lol


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nick728 said:


> If I missed it my apologies, is there a way to change the brace height to 7"? I've been told there is a way.
> If so how will it change its speed rating? What other changes will it develop?
> Thanks much
> Nick


I ordered my Centergy as a long draw and 1" shorter cam than I need. As far as speed ratings, I'm just guessing here, but I think it will be around 10fps slower for the 1" longer brace but I'm not 100% certain, I'll be able to tell ya more when it gets here


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry, guys at the Shot Show so can't keep up with all the questions. 
Thanks to all those that have answered some of them [emoji1360]

Will get back with some more specs and feedback when I get back. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

After shooting the Reign 7 I really thought that was on top of my short list. Now, not so sure. The Centergy and Centergy Hybrid are looking better. 
I'm waiting to shoot the Prime's before deciding. I like shooting a longer ATA and higher BH which makes the Centegy Hybrid w / 7" brace more attractive. 
Thanks for all the information.
N


----------



## brando75 (Sep 19, 2010)

Do we have any speed numbers to verify their 5fps loss instead of the industry 10fps?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

brando75 said:


> Do we have any speed numbers to verify their 5fps loss instead of the industry 10fps?


What he said. I feel this advertising claim is flying under the radar.

I wanna see numbers on this to verify because it's a fairly bold claim.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> What he said. I feel this advertising claim is flying under the radar.
> 
> I wanna see numbers on this to verify because it's a fairly bold claim.


This is what I was curious about with my previous post. It wont be a deciding factor if I do decide to purchase this bow but I am wondering if it is true


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Ok, after breaking it down and swapping limbs fighting the 1" centershot the first time around I have experienced something very unusual that makes me think that something was not seated right. To be honest I have no clue and can't put my finger on it. However, their is good news and plenty of that.
> 
> For whatever reason the cable flex system has plenty of workability now and I can change from a tail left to a tail right just by adjusting that alone. Three full turns can walk a tail right all the way to a tail left when starting with 3 full turns out. Not sure why I was not getting a reaction from this originally and found no real change at all to be honest.
> 
> ...


I was very surprised the Flexis adjustments made very little difference for you earlier. Just a very minor adjustment to the Flexis makes a noticeable difference with bareshafts on my Ion.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm not here to hinder your thoughts and finding. But I found centre at around 13/16 on the centergy and hybrid. I have a good grip. Have to think 13/16 is at brace but once your at full draw that changes a bit as the flexis moves in too the left. Just an observation I found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

The best tourque results I've seen on any of his reviews!


https://youtu.be/CbPFWEHwGZE


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I went to test one this morning, gave a deposit on the spot! Smooth, rock solid hold on target, zero vibration. Just had a rest, no sight, no stabilizers. I ordered the Hybrid long. After trying several Bowtech's & Elites I found them all nice and liking them, the Prime was by far the one most comfortable for me.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

GVDocHoliday said:


> brando75 said:
> 
> 
> > Do we have any speed numbers to verify their 5fps loss instead of the industry 10fps?
> ...


415 grain arrow on the hybrid at 30 inches I was getting 299-300. Dropped down to 28 and was getting 291-292. I'd say they are doing very very good on the claim. That was at 81-82% let off. Same arrow same chrono same bow same lighting etc...


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Bbd16 said:


> 415 grain arrow on the hybrid at 30 inches I was getting 299-300. Dropped down to 28 and was getting 291-292. I'd say they are doing very very good on the claim. That was at 81-82% let off. Same arrow same chrono same bow same lighting etc...


What draw weight were you shooting?


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Bryan Thacker said:


> The best tourque results I've seen on any of his reviews!
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/CbPFWEHwGZE


[emoji108][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

bowtech2006 said:


> Bbd16 said:
> 
> 
> > 415 grain arrow on the hybrid at 30 inches I was getting 299-300. Dropped down to 28 and was getting 291-292. I'd say they are doing very very good on the claim. That was at 81-82% let off. Same arrow same chrono same bow same lighting etc...
> ...


70lbs bow was turned down a little bit not exactly sure. Not tuned at that time either. Wasn't lookin for ibo numbers just checking deviation


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Bryan Thacker said:


> The best tourque results I've seen on any of his reviews!
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/CbPFWEHwGZE


That video got me to go test shoot it!
It felt like it looked, rock steady!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bbd16 said:


> 415 grain arrow on the hybrid at 30 inches I was getting 299-300. Dropped down to 28 and was getting 291-292. I'd say they are doing very very good on the claim. That was at 81-82% let off. Same arrow same chrono same bow same lighting etc...


So you switched cams, these are dls cams correct?


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Need a summary page - the only problems with Shane's reviews as there is so much feedback you have to read through 8 pages to get the info. Maybe a summary at ontarget7.com?


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

dnv23 said:


> So you switched cams, these are dls cams correct?


They are draw specific


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

dnv23 said:


> Bbd16 said:
> 
> 
> > 415 grain arrow on the hybrid at 30 inches I was getting 299-300. Dropped down to 28 and was getting 291-292. I'd say they are doing very very good on the claim. That was at 81-82% let off. Same arrow same chrono same bow same lighting etc...
> ...


Correct


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

DJO said:


> Need a summary page - the only problems with Shane's reviews as there is so much feedback you have to read through 8 pages to get the info. Maybe a summary at ontarget7.com?


Still at the Shot Show but, yes. I will have a whole breakdown of the review on my website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bbd16 said:


> Correct


Wow, that is very impressive!


----------



## Volmaan (Oct 30, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## treedoctor (Feb 26, 2010)

tagged

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## digger98 (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone have or have seen a draw force curve for Centergy or Hybrid that you could post? I would like to compare it to the Rize DFC.


----------



## 5-Gz BOERS (Jan 18, 2017)

My hybrid at 71# and a 403gr arrrow at 28.5 dl is running 296 fps.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Prime Centergy Hybrid in for a full review &gt;&gt;--------&gt;*



5-Gz BOERS said:


> My hybrid at 71# and a 403gr arrrow at 28.5 dl is running 296 fps.


by my calculations that puts it at approx 334 FPS ATA

296 chrono speed
+ 16 for arrow weight
+ 15 for draw length 
+ 7 for d loop/peep


not too shabby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

My Centergy at 71 lbs with a 29" cam is getting 309 with a 370 grain arrow and 299 with a 394 grain arrow. I am really liking this bow a LOT! It shoots very well with the cable stops in place.


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

Impressive torque test-- Ive been waiting around to see how the Reign limbs hold up but I need to shoot this before ordering!


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Besides just checking myself is there a clear pattern to help fine tuning the Primes...like flexis crank down=bareshaft left or loosen flexis= bare shaft right or vice versa?


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

JDUB007 said:


> Besides just checking myself is there a clear pattern to help fine tuning the Primes...like flexis crank down=bareshaft left or loosen flexis= bare shaft right or vice versa?


There are some videos on YouTube with Dave Cousins where he goes over that.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

JDUB007 said:


> Besides just checking myself is there a clear pattern to help fine tuning the Primes...like flexis crank down=bareshaft left or loosen flexis= bare shaft right or vice versa?


Tail right bareshaft left crank down
Tail left bareshaft right back out




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Shane are you going to test at different draw lengths to see how much actual fps it loses?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DDawg (Feb 12, 2008)

Where are you at with testing so far. Haven't heard anything and I'm chomping at the bit to here what you think.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Will get back at it over the weekend.

Sorry guys, been slammed with shows and work. 

I also got my regular Centergy in as well. [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Tail right bareshaft left crank down
> Tail left bareshaft right back out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks
Great review btw


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

Shane, enjoyed your reviews on both the Hybrid and Centergy. Learning a bit also. I've worked on bare shaft tuning on my Rize after reading the information in this thread and think I've made progress. Flexis needed turned in. Had no idea to do that until your guidance. Honestly not sure I understand why it works, maybe that will come to me later. 

Have questions for you on nock travel. I likely will be getting a Hybrid and saw where your added cable twists to one end of a Centergy to improve the nock travel. Essentially it seems that you are taking the cams slightly out of sync to achieve this. Do you have a video or another kind of explanation of what this is all about? I'm really in the dark on this and would like to understand it.


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

Should have mentioned above that I saw your comments on your other thread covering the Centergy.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Willyboys said:


> Shane, enjoyed your reviews on both the Hybrid and Centergy. Learning a bit also. I've worked on bare shaft tuning on my Rize after reading the information in this thread and think I've made progress. Flexis needed turned in. Had no idea to do that until your guidance. Honestly not sure I understand why it works, maybe that will come to me later.
> 
> Have questions for you on nock travel. I likely will be getting a Hybrid and saw where your added cable twists to one end of a Centergy to improve the nock travel. Essentially it seems that you are taking the cams slightly out of sync to achieve this. Do you have a video or another kind of explanation of what this is all about? I'm really in the dark on this and would like to understand it.





Willyboys said:


> Should have mentioned above that I saw your comments on your other thread covering the Centergy.


Hopefully I just covered your questions on the STD Centergy thread I have going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome bow for sure. It's SOOOO funny how all the companies have been dropping their grips lower and lower over the last ten years and then Prime just goes in the opposite direction! I think common sense proves they are right. Far better to have more weight creating a steadying pendulum effect below the grip...


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

va limbhanger said:


> The donuts can rotate during the draw cycle if the twist rate in the yokes isn't right. I've had 6 Primes and probably 4 of them required a yoke twist adjustment to keep the donuts straight from brace to anchor.
> Someone mentioned a donut that is not straight can cause your centershot to run outside the recommended 13/16", but I just can't see how it would make much if any difference.
> Also doesn't surprise me to hear the centershot running outside 13/16". If I remember mine were mostly closer to .875" and I just thought it had more to do with my form than anything. Maybe I was wrong.


100% correct^^^ ____ First place I would start "tweaking"


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Hopefully I just covered your questions on the STD Centergy thread I have going
> 
> 
> It was helpful, thanks. But I'm a little dense on the subject. I will go to your other thread with a couple more questions. Thanks!


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

I shot the Centergy Hybrid today at my local dealer. It was a 70# 28" bow - set at 65#. It was about an inch too short for me on DL but close enough to determine I wanted one. 

I placed an order for a 55-65#, 29" in Recon Gray with Optifade Elevated II limbs. 

Also, while there, I had the new cable dampener strips (used on the Centergys) added to my Rize. Even though I had reduced noise levels by adding a Bowrattler string stop and Limbsaver pucks to the limbs, I think these completed the process - very quiet now.


----------



## 777kodiak (Jan 31, 2004)

I normally shoot 30" draw, like the idea of having an extra inch of brace height if I order 30.5" draw. Do these bows have any adjustment to be able shorten the draw a half inch?


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

777kodiak said:


> I normally shoot 30" draw, like the idea of having an extra inch of brace height if I order 30.5" draw. Do these bows have any adjustment to be able shorten the draw a half inch?


just buy 29" cams and you'll be good to go....


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can order the Hybrid in Recon Grey with black limbs? Thanks.


----------



## FireWillie77 (Jan 17, 2004)

schnarrfuss said:


> Does anyone know if you can order the Hybrid in Recon Grey with black limbs? Thanks.


Don't see why not, I've seen a recon grey riser with fusion limbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I have read on this thread that the TRK cams are draw specific. Then why the long slots for the draw stop pegs?


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

olehemlock said:


> I have read on this thread that the TRK cams are draw specific. Then why the long slots for the draw stop pegs?


adjusting letoff and microadjusting draw length...


----------



## Nevada-Smith (Jan 12, 2017)

olehemlock said:


> I have read on this thread that the TRK cams are draw specific. Then why the long slots for the draw stop pegs?


+1 to what kscumminsdriver's already posted.

The slot is so long because G5 Prime presumably wanted it to accommodate every DL specific cam they make. (In other words: their CNC program's code for the slot is the same for all of these cams.)

Look at the Draw Stop Position table in the image below; you're only going to be using a set of three adjacent numbers for a given DL--you can't use any others:


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Nevada and C-Driver


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Wanted to bump this back up to the top...

I spent a little more time today at my local shooting the Hybrid they have... 

Some rough specs... this bow is a 28" (#5 TRK cam) with 70 lb limbs... the limbs are backed out to around 60#. We put the cable stops in at the 80% area... so with all that, I'd say the DL was a good +0.25" to +0.375" over spec... and in general long for me.... bow has a QAD on it and some bone collector multi-pin sight and a peep.... 

First place I started was the tuning lane.... just to get some shots off and feel the bow out... definitely was longer then I'm currently shooting on my Rize. Even at 3 or 4 yards I could tell how easily the bow aimed... not sure how many arrows I fired off but a dozen or more.... got goaded in to shooting out in the range so grabbed 3 shop arrows and hit the 10 yard practice area... put up a well used 5 spot and adjusted the sights... should mention that the peep was set way too high for me so I just used the split in the string to aim thru... made a few sight tweaks and started shooting some X's... figured since the bow was agreeing with me pretty well I'd go back to 20 and give it a whirl.... shot half an NFAA round clean @ 150... didn't worry about the X's since I was shooting without a peep.... bow holds really well for no stabilization. Probably not a stretch to say it's the best aiming bow I've shot... the Chill-X aimed well for me too... The guys at the shop universally agree that the bow just aims well. 

Really like the cable stops over the limb stops... even though they're a bit softer the wall is still excellent... like this so much that I would consider replacing both my bows with a Hybrid. 

As a bare bow, the Hybrid feels balanced and light in the hand.... I had a Prime Impact that was super top heavy to me... my Rize has good balance too. 

I don't get too caught up in 'hand shock' and 'vibration'... suffice it to say, the way the bow shot and aimed I could care less about those things if they were present but I don't recall that being an issue. 

I'd guess I put 60 or 70 arrows thru the bow... really enjoyable experience. Big smile when I hung the bow back up. At this point, I am planning on owning a Hybrid this spring.


----------



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)

tagged


----------



## VarmintSniper30 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ontarget your inbox is full. On the centergy hybrid long draw models are the flexis different? I bought a regular hybrid and was wondering what all I need to change to make it a long drw. I know the limbs will change and I need to get the right cams but what else am I forgetting


----------



## WhiskeySmoke26 (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks for this very detailed review. Looking at getting a used one now, can any users comment on how smooth the draw is compared to either a Realm SS or a Matthews Ventrix?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

WhiskeySmoke26 said:


> Thanks for this very detailed review. Looking at getting a used one now, can any users comment on how smooth the draw is compared to either a Realm SS or a Matthews Ventrix?


They are smooth without any big transitions in the draw cycle, just a little stiffer and a shorter valley than the two you have mentioned. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiskeySmoke26 (Sep 30, 2019)

ontarget7 said:


> They are smooth without any big transitions in the draw cycle, just a little stiffer and a shorter valley than the two you have mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think I can live with that. Decided to go with the Centergy, can't wait for it to come in.


----------



## onamission4454 (Jan 17, 2016)

Love mine. Was going to get a Logic or ct3 but cant justify the money when my hybrid shoots flawlessly.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I have 2 Centergy LD Hybrids, and my opinion is based on my 31" draw length. With the limb stops all the way back they measures 31 3/8". I have one set up for 3D with 50 pound limbs and one set up for hunting with 60 pound limbs. I had a Centergy LD (33" ATA) for hunting and I was impressed how well it shot, but I decided to sell it and get a second Hybrid because I prefer the string angle at 31" draw. I have heard people say the draw cycle is stiff, but I find it very easy and smooth. The valley is larger than my Elite E-35, but not as large as my Xpedition Denali. My Denali is 13 fps faster than the Hybrid (same arrow, poundage, scale and chronograph) but I can easily make ASA speed limit at 52 pounds (50 pound limbs maxed out) with an Easton Superdrive 23. The bow holds very well, the tune is not the easiest (that award goes to the Denali), but way easier than any Hoyts hunting bows that I have owned with maybe the exception of the Matrix. It shoots so well that I sold my Hoyt target bows because the Hybrid out shoots them, which is saying something. I actually prefer the Denali for hunting because of the light weight and speed and it has more let off (I actually think it is too much let off at 47 pounds where I had to shoot it to be 3D legal with the same Superdrive 23). I could have built a heavier arrow, but I like the Hybrid with the extra weight and ATA length for 3D. I do have the back up Hybrid for hunting as well as an E-35 (I just can't bring myself to sell it), I could easily hunt with with all 3 of these. Good luck, I have tried to be as unbiased as I can, I think it is an excellent bow for a crossover hunting/3D bow.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Rise from your grave thread from 17'


----------



## laserbeam1001 (Jun 30, 2013)

This thread peaked my interest that I bought one used from the classifieds. Looking forward to giving Prime Centergy Hybrid a shot.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------

